# HH sheikha Roudha



## zarkathena

hi guys. assalamualaikum. how are you all? im new comer here and just wanna say hi and ask several question. im one who very interesting to dubai royal family news. and im so interesting to know more about HH sheikha roudha, daughter of sheikh maktoum bin rashid. .anyone knows about HH sheikha roudha? how old i she? and did sheikha roudha married yet? i only know her little bit from news about she open the bride show expo in 2005. and i admired her intelligent and HH sheikha roudha seems so preety and young.


----------



## i-Dubai

zarkathena said:


> hi guys. assalamualaikum. how are you all? im new comer here and just wanna say hi and ask several question. im one who very interesting to dubai royal family news. and im so interesting to know more about HH sheikha roudha, daughter of sheikh maktoum bin rashid. .anyone knows about HH sheikha roudha? how old i she? and did sheikha roudha married yet? i only know her little bit from news about she open the bride show expo in 2005. and i admired her intelligent and HH sheikha roudha seems so preety and young.



If you are thinking of any upcoming marriage proposals in Dubai,..think twice!


----------



## Nasrawi

wrong section for these questions...

http://www.theroyalforums.com/forums

try dubai section there


----------



## shayan

I love that site


----------



## zee

i-Dubai said:


> If you are thinking of any upcoming marriage proposals in Dubai,..think twice!


:rofl: :rofl:

wat are the chances: 1 in a billion


----------



## zarkathena

anyone know how much standard for life in dubai for a months? is that true need more than US$16.000?


----------



## Saeed1978

zarkathena said:


> hi guys. assalamualaikum. how are you all? im new comer here and just wanna say hi and ask several question. im one who very interesting to dubai royal family news. and im so interesting to know more about HH sheikha roudha, daughter of sheikh maktoum bin rashid. .anyone knows about HH sheikha roudha? how old i she? and did sheikha roudha married yet? i only know her little bit from news about she open the bride show expo in 2005. and i admired her intelligent and HH sheikha roudha seems so preety and young.


walekum asslam
Asslamu'Alaikum,
Madem Her Hishness.
My Name Is Saeed Ahmed Ansari,
I Am From India
I Have Work In Za'abeel Palace For Her Hishness Shaikha Rawda In Her Tailor Dipartment.
As A Embroidary Operator.
5 Years I Have Do The Job As An Embroidary Machine Operator.22/9/2008 to 30/10/2013
One Year Three Month.
Befor I Leave The Job Because Of Some Of My Parsonal Family Problems.
Now I Am Very Tenson And Very Problem Madem Her Hishness Please Help Me.Give Me Job Return Me Madem Her Hishness I Don't Have Full English Read & Write Any Mistake Write In English I Am Sorry.
From Last Few Month I Have Try To Contact With Tailor Departmant's Supervizer Mr Sharfuddin,With To Give New Chance For That Job.I Told Mr Sharafuddin Plz Ask Shaikha I Need Job Return But That Men Maybe Don't Ask You They Told Me They Are Unable To Give Me Visa.
That's Why I Am Trying To Contact With You Madam Her Hishness. I Will Be Very Very Greatfull To Allah Rabull Alamin For If You Give Me Another Chance To Work For You!
I Always Forever Pray U Madem Her Hishness.

Your Most Obedient.
Your Faithfully.
SAEED AHMED ANSARI


----------



## Saeed1978

zarkathena said:


> hi guys. assalamualaikum. how are you all? im new comer here and just wanna say hi and ask several question. im one who very interesting to dubai royal family news. and im so interesting to know more about HH sheikha roudha, daughter of sheikh maktoum bin rashid. .anyone knows about HH sheikha roudha? how old i she? and did sheikha roudha married yet? i only know her little bit from news about she open the bride show expo in 2005. and i admired her intelligent and HH sheikha roudha seems so preety and young.


walekum asslam
Asslamu'Alaikum,
Madem Her Hishness.
My Name Is Saeed Ahmed Ansari,
I Am From India
I Have Work In Za'abeel Palace For Her Hishness Shaikha Rawda In Her Tailor Dipartment.
As A Embroidary Operator.
5 Years I Have Do The Job As An Embroidary Machine Operator.22/9/2008 to 30/10/2013
One Year Three Month.
Befor I Leave The Job Because Of Some Of My Parsonal Family Problems.
Now I Am Very Tenson And Very Problem Madem Her Hishness Please Help Me.Give Me Job Return Me Madem Her Hishness I Don't Have Full English Read & Write Any Mistake Write In English I Am Sorry.
From Last Few Month I Have Try To Contact With Tailor Departmant's Supervizer Mr Sharfuddin,With To Give New Chance For That Job.I Told Mr Sharafuddin Plz Ask Shaikha I Need Job Return But That Men Maybe Don't Ask You They Told Me They Are Unable To Give Me Visa.
That's Why I Am Trying To Contact With You Madam Her Hishness. I Will Be Very Very Greatfull To Allah Rabull Alamin For If You Give Me Another Chance To Work For You!
I Always Forever Pray U Madem Her Hishness.

Your Most Obedient.
Your Faithfully.
SAEED AHMED ANSARI


----------



## Saeed1978

*please Help*

Asslamu'Alaikum,
Madem Her Hishness.
My Name Is Saeed Ahmed Ansari,
I Am From India
I Have Work In Za'abeel Palace For Her Hishness Shaikha Rawda In Her Tailor Dipartment.
As A Embroidary Operator.
5 Years I Have Do The Job As An Embroidary Machine Operator.22/9/2008 to 30/10/2013
One Year Three Month.
Befor I Leave The Job Because Of Some Of My Parsonal Family Problems.
Now I Am Very Tenson And Very Problem Madem Her Hishness Please Help Me.Give Me Job Return Me Madem Her Hishness I Don't Have Full English Read & Write Any Mistake Write In English I Am Sorry.
From Last Few Month I Have Try To Contact With Tailor Departmant's Supervizer Mr Sharfuddin,With To Give New Chance For That Job.I Told Mr Sharafuddin Plz Ask Shaikha I Need Job Return But That Men Maybe Don't Ask You They Told Me They Are Unable To Give Me Visa.
That's Why I Am Trying To Contact With You Madam Her Hishness. I Will Be Very Very Greatfull To Allah Rabull Alamin For If You Give Me Another Chance To Work For You!
I Always Forever Pray U Madem Her Hishness.

Your Most Obedient.
Your Faithfully.
SAEED AHMED ANSARI


----------

